

Show HN: Datajones.com | Mobile offline data collection. - seven
http://datajones.com/

======
seven
Hi.

I'd like to get some early feedback about my mini-project.

<http://datajones.com/> \- mobile data collection

Use Datajones to create custom forms, to collect data via mobile phone or
tablet, even while being offline. Export the collected data as csv file for
further processing in your spreadsheet application.

It is very early beta, but already functional without any major known bugs.
Tested on Firefox, Chrome and Opera. Since I do not have a modern phone, I was
only able to verify functionality on a friends HTC Android. btw: This friend
happens to be my first customer. :)

Love to hear your thoughts, ideas for improvement etc.

Many thanks!

------
JonLim
Interesting.

Honest question: why would anyone use this? Are there particular use cases you
were targeting? Why would someone choose to take a survey on their phone over
a website on their computer?

